# Big Momma Bites An Altoid



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This morning it was drizzling rain. I was looking out a front window to check how serious it was, in anticipation of walking the dog. I spotted a big rat hunkered down in the edge of the hedge, facing away from me ... probably wary of one of the neighborhood cats. I thought I would give my Altoid OTF another chance, so stepped back, picked it up and grabbed a couple of hunting slugs. I eased out the front door and took a shot. I caught the rat just forward of the hind haunch, where the slug penetrated up under the ribs and through the chest cavity. Of course it knocked the rat for a loop; it gave a few kicks and expired. On examination, it turned out to have a well developed set of teats and to be very fat ... I suspect she was just getting ready to give birth. Soooo, maybe I could claim to have killed half a dozen or so with one shot!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

great shooting!!
makes me wish we had rats in our neighborhood!
sort of ironic, i remember an old Mickey Mouse carton where he cheered "i killed 7 with one blow!"
he referred to flies, you refer to his cousins, hahaahaa


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Very good kill! Good shootin' Charles.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

BoKennedy said:


> great shooting!!
> makes me wish we had rats in our neighborhood!
> sort of ironic, i remember an old Mickey Mouse carton where he cheered "i killed 7 with one blow!"
> he referred to flies, you refer to his cousins, hahaahaa


Awesome Bo, I was gonna say "Seven with one blow" the story from when I was a kid (see Wiki link), the Mickey cartoon was adapted from that.





http://en.wikipedia....t_Little_Tailor


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

107s, eh? Very cool!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shot i love to shoot rats, they are a good challenge


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Bruno529 said:


> 'BoKennedy' said:
> 
> 
> > great shooting!!
> ...


very cool


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Great shooting Charles.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

A fine looking rat, but when you've got to go you've got to go. Good shooting, Harry


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*A Sweet Shot Charles.*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice to know 107's will work... what was the hunting slug?


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nothing wrong with exterminating vermin. Good clean kill, Charles.


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

7 with one shot. You won't need the Orkin man around your hood.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Very nice to know 107's will work... what was the hunting slug?


Those 107s will sling pretty heavy ammo at a decent velocity. The slugs were the ones in this tutorial:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/

I generally carry a few with me all the time. In weight, they fall between .44 and .50 caliber ... not so heavy that you can't get them moving, but heavy enough to carry a lot of energy. And that cylindrical shape means there is always an edge when they hit, no matter how they tumble.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow good shooting. Rats whats that. No rats in Alberta ha! Sorry folks a Canadian insider joke kinda if i may be allowed one. Charles will get it being a ex Alberta guy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

reset said:


> Wow good shooting. Rats whats that. No rats in Alberta ha! Sorry folks a Canadian insider joke kinda if i may be allowed one. Charles will get it being a ex Alberta guy.


Yeah ... whenever we found a rat in Alberta, we always claimed it must have come in on a rail car from BC or Saskatchewan ... :rofl:

Of course we were knee deep in mice and Richardson's ground squirrels ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice shot looks like it did the trick


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Good shot on a good target to kill.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice one Charles!! Should make a good ammo pouch out of that fatty


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice shot, Charles.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

PorkChopSling said:


> Nice one Charles!! Should make a good ammo pouch out of that fatty


I could never be bothered with tanning hides, especially now that I get so much decent leather from second hand stores. And I do not relish the thought of skinning out a rat ... But maybe if I get another rat I could put it in the mail to you .... :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Charles said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Charles!! Should make a good ammo pouch out of that fatty
> ...


Lol, I don't know how the postal people might feel about that... I can just hear it now, why does this box make a squish sound when you shake it?


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Great shooting Charles!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sweet shooting


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shot Charles.... did it seem easier or harder now that you've been match shooting?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Bill,

Actually, this is a year old thread that someone just resurrected. I always seem to "hunker down" when shooting at game ... just seem to do what I need to without thinking much about it. But I am sure I would find it much easier now ... what the heck, look at the size of that thing compared to a match head!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

are 107's good foor rabbits, squirrels and other small game then too?

with 3/8 steel?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

squirrel squasher said:


> are 107's good foor rabbits, squirrels and other small game then too?
> 
> with 3/8 steel?


Not to stir up a hornet's nest .... but I would never use 3/8 inch steel for any hunting ... just too light in my opinion. I know some use it, but I wouldn't.

107s are fine for hunting squirrels and other small game if you use reasonable ammo (.44 lead or so) and have a reasonably long draw to get it up to speed.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

What sort of speed would you get with that set up Charles? Just curious as to how they compare with my chained post office bands and 9 or 10 gram pebbles. I draw to about 36". Cheers, Harry.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HarryBee said:


> What sort of speed would you get with that set up Charles? Just curious as to how they compare with my chained post office bands and 9 or 10 gram pebbles. I draw to about 36". Cheers, Harry.


About 175 fps or so, depending on the pouch weight, the temperature, etc.

Your ammo weight sounds good ... in the right ball park. As for your chained office bands, a lot depends on the bands, how they are chained, the slack length, the brand, etc. I frequently shoot office bands ... I have used them to get impressive energies in the Power Rangers competition, and I have used them in the Bill Hays match stick competition. I have found that different brands have significantly different latex content, and that can really affect ammo velocity.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Charles said:


> HarryBee said:
> 
> 
> > What sort of speed would you get with that set up Charles? Just curious as to how they compare with my chained post office bands and 9 or 10 gram pebbles. I draw to about 36". Cheers, Harry.
> ...


Thanks. I'm enjoying using pebbles and, although I'm not hunting, I do like the ammo landing with a thump. I find there's something satisfying, too, about the simplicity of 'rubber bands and rocks'. I intend to try various combinations, taking advantage of the wealth of information on the forum. Harry


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Charles said:


> squirrel squasher said:
> 
> 
> > are 107's good foor rabbits, squirrels and other small game then too?
> ...


thanks


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Score one for the 107s !! Nice work buddy!!


----------

